# Cheap arcteryx alternative? E.g. arteryx atom lt



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys.
Continuing my quest to find a great layering system I've come across arcteryx which seem great. Really like the fit and the tech but the price is insane.

I really like the atom lt hoody:
Atom LT Hoody / Men's / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx

So is this is a good choice for an insulated mid-layer? Like the fact I can use it for climbing etc too. 

Is something like this bonfire madras jacket just as good and 1/4 the price?:
Bonfire Madras 2014 Snowboard Thermal Jacket - RouteOne.co.uk

Only thing i'm wondering is will the DWR reduce breathability and whether a hood within a shell is a PITA?

Thanks guys!! :hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

im pretty clueless on clothing tech but under armour has some good stuff and they're cheaper then arcteryx. https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/sports/mtn/mens?iid=hero
edit: also check out 686's stuff.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

That's about standard for puffy layers of that quality. Its about as much as I paid for my north face thermaball hoodie and I don't regret it.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I actually tried on that Jacket at REI, the Atom. I really liked it, its a slim fit but with some flex to it. I think it could server as a mid layer on real cold days or as an outer with a fleece under.
Im thinking solid base layer, a mid fleece and that LT and id be good down to low teens. Real windy days tossing on a soft shell. Its what im leaning towards anyway.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> That's about standard for puffy layers of that quality. Its about as much as I paid for my north face thermaball hoodie and I don't regret it.


You have it with a hood? Does it bother you with a shell on at all?



PorkCereal said:


> I actually tried on that Jacket at REI, the Atom. I really liked it, its a slim fit but with some flex to it. I think it could server as a mid layer on real cold days or as an outer with a fleece under.
> Im thinking solid base layer, a mid fleece and that LT and id be good down to low teens. Real windy days tossing on a soft shell. Its what im leaning towards anyway.


Yeah, sounds good. Well I've already got a sweet shell so would be aiming to use it on the really cold days.

I may just have to spend the cash and go arteryx, anyone know if the bonfire one pasted would be anything like the quality? Would be a big cash saver is all. Open to similar alternatives.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

The Bonfire won't be as packable as the Arcteryx, and it may not be as warm. The Arcteryx is not too expensive compared with similar jackets like the Patagonia Nano puff or North Face's Thermoball stuff. The ones with no hood are a little cheaper.

The REI Revelcloud is a good alternative too, Primaloft insulation and Pertex fabrics. They are warm and pack pretty small. I know you can't get in the UK (or maybe you can, but shipping won't be cheap) but I'm sure there is some similar house-brand stuff available.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Packing size and weight are the main difference between a high price and mid price stuff IMO. My 686 shell was half the price of the Arxteryx shell, but double the packsize/weight. Same goes for my (IIRC) Addidas primaloft midlayer vs the Arc Ceruim. 

If you're only riding resort, no BC hike where packing size is a challenge, you're good with a cheaper puff as well. It'll keep you warm as well.

I don't bother the hood of the Cerium. Gives some extra isolation at the neck on those cold windy days when I wear that mid layer.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

neni said:


> Packing size and weight are the main difference between a high price and mid price stuff IMO. My 686 shell was half the price of the Arxteryx shell, but double the packsize/weight. Same goes for my (IIRC) Addidas primaloft midlayer vs the Arc Ceruim.
> 
> If you're only riding resort, no BC hike where packing size is a challenge, you're good with a cheaper puff as well. It'll keep you warm as well.
> 
> I don't bother the hood of the Cerium. Gives some extra isolation at the neck on those cold windy days when I wear that mid layer.


Oh good thought it may be a nuisance. The cerium is thicker right?

What does anyone think on the arcteryx atom *LT* vs the *AR*?
I know the AR is thicker and warmer but looks less breathable. Is the lt enough warmth?

Thanks!


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Just ordered myself an ar. Supposed to be a little more durable. I'll let you know when I get it


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Figured if it wasn't warm enough with a layer under, I picked up a home school shell cheap


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Just ordered myself an ar. Supposed to be a little more durable. I'll let you know when I get it


Nice. My only concern with the AR is that it looks like it'd be less breathable?
You planning on using it as a midlayer?

I'm leaning towards LT at the moment


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

If you guys are mainly using something as a mid-layer, I suggest opting for the Patagonia Nano air. Its incredibly breathable but very warm. Its not very wind resistant, but I only wear when its really cold and under a shell.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Tuan209 said:


> If you guys are mainly using something as a mid-layer, I suggest opting for the Patagonia Nano air. Its incredibly breathable but very warm. Its not very wind resistant, but I only wear when its really cold and under a shell.


My local store doesn't stock Patagonia. What makes you say its better than artceryx?


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I shouldnt say its better...

It really depends on what you are looking for. 

Products like the Arcteryx Atom LT and AR are great jackets and provide awesome warmness but they arent very breathable. They are similar to Patagonia's offering such as the Nano puff. Jackets like these are great to use if you need absolute warmth or if you arent very active. You can even wear these jackets as a standalone jacket to board in possibly. 

For me, when I look at a mid layer, I want warmth and breathability and that is where the Nano Air shines. The breathability to me is important because when I am hauling down the mountain, I want my heat to pass through. The down side to the Nano Air is that you cant really wear it on its own most of the time because the wind will cut right through it. I usually wear mine with a shell so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Nice. My only concern with the AR is that it looks like it'd be less breathable?
> You planning on using it as a midlayer?
> 
> I'm leaning towards LT at the moment


Id like to use it as an outer layer and if weather is really bad, i picked up a 
Homeschool Snowboarding Disappearer Jacket | evo outlet

on wiskeymilitia for like 65$ as a pure shell. I tried on the LT in a medium and it was a snug fit, was a little worried that I couldnt get anything heavy enough under it. The AR has a little more insulation and a little more durable, but i so wanted the dark red LT.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Tuan209 said:


> I shouldnt say its better...
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the atom LT have great breathability? It has stretch fleece under the arms on both sides in order to breathe. I've seen plenty of reviews of people thinking it's "too breathable" as they couldn't wear it as an outer layer as easily


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> RIDERUK said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. My only concern with the AR is that it looks like it'd be less breathable?
> ...


Jackets like these are made to be pretty snug I believe so i wouldn't worry. Keeps the heat in better


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Got my AR in today, fit is nice, snug but with plenty of room to move around and for a decent mid layer. Inner pocket is larger than youd expect. Had a crap walmart base layer and a work polo and was getting warm in doors. Got a med, im about 5'7 165 and to me its good, large woulda been too baggy. If it wasnt 40 outside and raining id test it in some cold. Hoping the rain goes away and i can take it to the local mountain and see how it does.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> Got my AR in today, fit is nice, snug but with plenty of room to move around and for a decent mid layer. Inner pocket is larger than youd expect. Had a crap walmart base layer and a work polo and was getting warm in doors. Got a med, im about 5'7 165 and to me its good, large woulda been too baggy. If it wasnt 40 outside and raining id test it in some cold. Hoping the rain goes away and i can take it to the local mountain and see how it does.


Tried it out yet?
I'm looking for a mid-layer and choosing between the AR and the LT.
Will be wearing fleece baselayer, AR/LT and a bonfire shell.
I'm thinking LT but wondering if i'll be warm enough. Like the fact that its pretty breathable though. 
Anyone have opinions on either? Also i'm guessing I want it pretty snug for a mid-layer?


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

If your going dedicated mid later with it, the LT would probably be better. The AR has a little tougher shell to it. Ill get it on the mountain this weekend, we are expecting 4-6 inches on the east coast in areas. Im going to use the AR with a base and a thin fleece mid layer and see how that goes.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> If your going dedicated mid later with it, the LT would probably be better. The AR has a little tougher shell to it. Ill get it on the mountain this weekend, we are expecting 4-6 inches on the east coast in areas. Im going to use the AR with a base and a thin fleece mid layer and see how that goes.


Yeah took the lunge and went for the LT. No way i'll be wearing it without a shell till at least april. 
For those considering buying atom lt in future... it's super comfy and so light. Only thing to be aware of is that it's a trim fit and whilst i'm normally a medium, the medium was too tight on the waist and rode up when reaching up.

I'm 5' 9'', 180lbs, athleticish build and needed large.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Update. Wore the ar last 2 days at mt snow. Base layer plus a thin fleece and this jacket in the storm the East coast got Monday and I stayed very warm and dry with constant snow falling all day and less than 10 degree temps with high winds . My only complaint is I wish it had more pockets.


----------

